# Bad news for the anti-tobacco crowd



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

From Newsweek:

_By nailing down the underpinnings of cognition, neuroscientists can separate plausible brain boosters from dubious ones. With apologies to the political-correctness police, nicotine enhances attention-that key driver of neuroplasticity-and cognitive performance in both smokers and nonsmokers, scientists at the National Institute on Drug Abuse reported in a 2010 analysis of 41 double-blind, placebo-controlled studies. Nicotine, they found, has "significant positive effects" on fine motor skills, the accuracy of short-term memory, some forms of attention, and working memory, among other basic cognitive skills. The improvements "likely represent true performance enhancement" and "beneficial cognitive effects." The reason is that nicotine binds to the brain receptors for the neurotransmitter acetylcholine that are central players in cortical circuits. (Caveat: smoking also increases your risk of dementia, so while cigarettes may boost your memory and attention now, you could pay for it later. To be determined: whether a nicotine patch delivers the benefits without the risks._

The article deals with brain boosting and learning in general, but this little nugget must drive them bonkers! :hippie: Interesting, though:

Can You Build a Better Brain? - Newsweek


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

It's no wonder when I'm doing fine detail work on some project, I smoke a lot more.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice article Jim.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

freestoke said:


> The article deals with brain boosting and learning in general, but this little nugget must drive them bonkers!


Nah, The facts have never gotten in the way of a bad ideology.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

So you mean besides looking really smart (and sexy) while smoking a pipe, I'm actually getting smarter too?!? Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

When mentioning I was considering trying a pipe, a Welsh colleague quoted "The pipe draws wisdom from the lips of the philosopher, and shuts up the mouth of the foolish". Now there's research to support it.

When I smoke during the evening commute I find myself relaxed, contemplative and clear-headed. Maybe I should focus more on the day's problems while smoking, perhaps the answers will come a bit faster.


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Nice article Jim.


+1. Thanks for the link!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Maybe I should focus more on the day's problems while smoking, perhaps the answers will come a bit faster.


And from another angle, if somebody had just sent Einstein some Tambo we'd have that General Theory of Everything by now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Nah, The facts have never gotten in the way of a bad ideology.


Try convincing a mother of a 2 month old child that it's FAR safer to leave the infant all alone in the house for an hour or two while she drives to the store than to take the child with her. :lol: For BOTH of them! :biglaugh:

I know what you mean, though. It's still satisfying to have nice things to say about nicotine, especially if it will deepen the frown wrinkles on the face of an anti-tobacco ideologue.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> And from another angle, if somebody had just sent Einstein some Tambo we'd have that General Theory of Everything by now.


At the very least we'd have flying cars by now


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I knew there was a good reason I smoked tobacco.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

That's why I come up with my best ideas while smoking.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> So you mean besides looking really smart (and sexy) while smoking a pipe, I'm actually getting smarter too?!? Awesome :thumb:


Jeff! This is absolutely inspiring!ound:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I'll work from home tomorrow so I can give the utmost attention and focus to my work!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

in other news my average GPA the last year since i started smoking was .8 higher than the first 2 years of college (3.4 last 2 terms instead of 2.6 average over the first 4)

hm.. >.>


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

i figured this was as close to the topic as I could find. I belong to a pipe club in the Dallas area. We meet at Up In Smoke located in a strip mall. I got an e-mail from the director of the cluib say that Up In Smoke is no longer allowing smoking. The Verizon store, which is two doors down complained to the management that they could smell smoke so the management of the property made UIS go non smoking. Aparently lawyers are getting involved. What a pain in the ass. We've finally found a temporary place to meet.


Chris


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> i figured this was as close to the topic as I could find. I belong to a pipe club in the Dallas area. We meet at Up In Smoke located in a strip mall. I got an e-mail from the director of the cluib say that Up In Smoke is no longer allowing smoking. The Verizon store, which is two doors down complained to the management that they could smell smoke so the management of the property made UIS go non smoking. Aparently lawyers are getting involved. What a pain in the ass. We've finally found a temporary place to meet.
> 
> Chris


I'm sorry to hear that Chris. I know I'm afraid of the same thing with my local. They are also in a strip mall, guys smoke out front and inside, and they are smack dab in-between a Panda Express and a Pavilions (healthier, trendier version of Vons). I believe there is a beauty salon or GNC right there in between too. I think it's just a matter of time before either the diners or the trendy heath freaks complain first.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

The latest info is that with it being so hot here, been in the 106-108 for the last 30 days, the employees at Verizon have been smoking inside the verizon store and not out back like they're supposed to. the word is that this will blow over soon but with these lefties smoking is one rung below murder.

C


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Nicotine is a stimulant. Stimulants help performance. There has been research done where people on cocaine score better on tests. No one uses nicotine as the main problem with tobacco productions, it is the smoke so I don't see how this relates to the anti-tobacco crowd.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe I should start smoking a cigar before I study. On second thought, it's how I unwind after spending hours studying so I don't think I will. 

For me, studying needs to be in the conditions I'll take the exams in because there is a significant chunk of research saying that you recall things better if you are in the same emotional and physical state you are when learning.

If I'm just doing work or writing a paper that I didn't need to recall I may start smoking more during.

Sorry for the rambling... Thanks for the article Jim!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

usrower321 said:


> Maybe I should start smoking a cigar before I study. On second thought, it's how I unwind after spending hours studying so I don't think I will.
> 
> For me, studying needs to be in the conditions I'll take the exams in because there is a significant chunk of research saying that you recall things better if you are in the same emotional and physical state you are when learning.
> 
> ...


All true, but environment plays the largest role. I always spent a little extra time in the classroom where I'd be taking the exam; reviewing notes, listening to recorded lectures, repeating key points, etc.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> The latest info is that with it being so hot here, been in the 106-108 for the last 30 days, the employees at Verizon have been smoking inside the verizon store and not out back like they're supposed to. the word is that this will blow over soon *but with these lefties smoking is one rung below murder.*
> 
> C


The reddest town (Mesa) in this very red state (Arizona) has by far the most strict smoking ban that I am aware of. You can get a ticket for smoking in your car if the window is cracked. A worker at a cigar shop near me got one. Smoking is 100% banned in public.

For a site that isn't supposed to have political discussion, it gets really old reading much of this stuff especially when it really doesn't come off as being informed.

Rant over.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> For me, studying needs to be in the conditions I'll take the exams in because there is a significant chunk of research saying that you recall things better if you are in the same emotional and physical state you are when learning.


Wasn't a problem for me in college, at least. We could smoke during exams -- or in class for that matter. Hell, we could even bring beer to class at UVa. And some did! I frequently took a six pack to chem and geology labs.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> No one uses nicotine as the main problem with tobacco productions, it is the smoke so I don't see how this relates to the anti-tobacco crowd.


Nicotine is the addictive ingredient. The Antitobak Nazis frequently compare it to cocaine as an addictive drug and nicotine is the basis for current attempts to make it a Schedule I drug, along with heroin, meth and cocaine. True, smoke is what they bitch about, but nicotine is deep in the core of their attempts to criminalize it.

You're right about performance, though. If you have a choice between your airline pilot being high on cocaine and being sleepy, pick cocaine.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Nah, The facts have never gotten in the way of a bad ideology.


:roll:


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> The reddest town (Mesa) in this very red state (Arizona) has by far the most strict smoking ban that I am aware of. You can get a ticket for smoking in your car if the window is cracked. A worker at a cigar shop near me got one. Smoking is 100% banned in public.
> 
> For a site that isn't supposed to have political discussion, it gets really old reading much of this stuff especially when it really doesn't come off as being informed.
> 
> Rant over.


Texas is a red state but DFW is very lefty. There are a total of 27 states with statewide smoking bans. Of those 27, four are red states, Arizona being one of them with Utah, Nebraska and South Dakota. Retail tobacco stores are exepmt from the ban in Arizona as are outdoor patios.

As far as political discussion goes how can you have a thread about anti-smoking crow without it being political? If what I said offended you I am sorry. Clearly the smoking issue is mostly from the left. Sure, you'll find righties who are against smoking but generally smoke nazi's are lefty.

Seacrest out


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Wasn't a problem for me in college, at least. We could smoke during exams -- or in class for that matter. Hell, we could even bring beer to class at UVa. And some did! I frequently took a six pack to chem and geology labs.


Ahhh the good ol' days... my how times have changed...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> All true, but environment plays the largest role. I always spent a little extra time in the classroom where I'd be taking the exam; reviewing notes, listening to recorded lectures, repeating key points, etc.


Very true! Can't believe I forgot to mention that. I always try to sit in the same seat for everything having to do with the class and taking the exam, but I try to study in multiple places. I make sure I go through all the material in each place though.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

usrower321 said:


> Very true! Can't believe I forgot to mention that. I always try to sit in the same seat for everything having to do with the class and taking the exam, but I try to *study in multiple places*. I make sure I go through all the material in each place though.


Haha, only do that if you really want to *learn *it! lol If you just want to be able to regurgitate it come exam time, stick to same state and same environment.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sblumberjack said:


> ...but with these lefties smoking is one rung below murder.
> 
> C


Hmmm...I think the Drug War, of which criminalizing tobacco is part, is a "righty" thing more than a lefty one, in general. I'll admit that in this case, though, the fru-fru businesses in question are probably lefty-like places (as opposed to real, no-nonsense ******* bars and BBQ joints, say), so in this case, lefties are probably the problem. Can't generalize from the specific, as they say.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Haha, only do that if you really want to *learn *it! lol If you just want to be able to regurgitate it come exam time, stick to same state and same environment.


Ya...I kind of need to. Unless I want to forget something when I'm supposed to be using it on a patient.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Haha, only do that if you really want to *learn *it! lol If you just want to be able to regurgitate it come exam time, stick to same state and same environment.


One of the things that got me through exams without remembering a damn thing a month later and partying right up to exam night was something I learned in Learning Theory, one of the required courses for my BS. Got a history test? You can ace it just by proper cramming. (Actually, you wind up remembering rather a lot...)

Step I. Read the table of contents. (Pay attention.)
Step II. Go through the book and use an orange highlighter to highlight the section and paragraph headings, reading them as you go.
Step III. Go through the book and use a green highlighter to highlight every date. (Don't bother to read more than you have to, just scan for dates.
Step IV. Go through the book and use the yellow highlighter to highlight all proper names, including the names of ships, statues, buildings, etc.
Step V. Go through the book and use the blue highlighter to highlight place names, including treaty locations, battlefields, etc.
Step VI. Go through the book and read the highlighted items.

Do not highlight two types of things per pass, ie, don't switch colors. If you see a name while you're doing dates, wait until it's that item's turn to highlight it.

You can do a fairly hefty textbook in about 3 or 4 hours. It works for non-science stuff great, but fails miserably for calculus or physics. You won't remember a thing down the road, but it's an easy A on the exam, especially if it's multiple choice.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Hmmm...I think the Drug War, of which criminalizing tobacco is part, is a "righty" thing more than a lefty one, in general. I'll admit that in this case, though, the fru-fru businesses in question are probably lefty-like places (as opposed to real, no-nonsense ******* bars and BBQ joints, say), so in this case, lefties are probably the problem. Can't generalize from the specific, as they say.


I don't know that a Verizon store is fru-fru and I'll have to take your word on the redneack bars however, I can't imagine there are many in the big blue New York, unfortunatley there are more than enough here. Luckily there is also a good selection of irish pubs. I don't see the connection with the drug war and the anti-tobacco movement but maybe I haven't been reading the proper propaganda.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sblumberjack said:


> As far as political discussion goes how can you have a thread about anti-smoking crow without it being political? If what I said offended you I am sorry. Clearly the smoking issue is mostly from the left. Sure, you'll find righties who are against smoking but generally smoke nazi's are lefty.
> 
> Seacrest out


If you can't figure out how to discuss things on this board without being political, I suggest you STFU. You agreed not to make political posts when you signed up for the board.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

For whatever reason, this thread has turned a very bad corner. You're correct. There's no way to discuss legislation or other legal issues surrounding our hobby, without it being politics. The Rule is against political debate and that's what humans cannot do politely, even if they think they can.

Please, turn the other corner.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> The reddest town (Mesa) in this very red state (Arizona) has by far the most strict smoking ban that I am aware of. You can get a ticket for smoking in your car if the window is cracked. A worker at a cigar shop near me got one. Smoking is 100% banned in public.
> 
> *For a site that isn't supposed to have political discussion, it gets really old reading much of this stuff especially when it really doesn't come off as being informed. *
> 
> Rant over.


The part in bold x 1000.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> For whatever reason, this thread has turned a very bad corner. You're correct. There's no way to discuss legislation or other legal issues surrounding our hobby, without it being politics. The Rule is against political debate and that's what humans cannot do politely, even if they think they can.
> 
> Please, turn the other corner.


Then why is there a Tobacco Legislation sub forum?? if thats the rules then they(puff) should remove that sub forum.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

MarkC said:


> If you can't figure out how to discuss things on this board without being political, I suggest you STFU. You agreed not to make political posts when you signed up for the board.


I had no intention to offend anyone. I thought I was in a thread that I could post my frustration about what is going on with the pipe club I belong to. I made a comment referring to "lefty" and I get called ignorant, a ******* and then the coup de grace of being told flat out to shut the F up. I'm dumbfounded by the personal attacks that have been lobbed at me from people I don't even know.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

funbags said:


> Then why is there a Tobacco Legislation sub forum?? if thats the rules then they(puff) should remove that sub forum.


Probably, Jake, because you're more consumed by your funbag obsession than with definitions! 

You can discuss _political issues which impact our hobby_. Like, if your community wants to outlaw smoking while on your deck, surfing funbag photos. What's NOT okay, is to get into a _politiCAL debate_ and the empassioned fervor and attitudes which come afterward.

That make sense?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Sblumberjack said:


> I had no intention to offend anyone. I thought I was in a thread that I could post my frustration about what is going on with the pipe club I belong to. I made a comment referring to "lefty" and I get called ignorant, a ******* and then the coup de grace of being told flat out to shut the F up. I'm dumbfounded by the personal attacks that have been lobbed at me from people I don't even know.


 Okay, then don't say "lefty" anymore and you'll be left alone to die in ignorant bliss in ******* heaven!

I am kidding, of course, but this is precisely why we try our asses off to avoid politiCAL discussion. We can talk about politics, as it affects our hobby, but the minute we think it's time to opine as to WHY such and such political or legislative stance is being taken, WE need to take a deep breath and think 10 posts in advance.


----------



## Sblumberjack (Mar 20, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Okay, then don't say "lefty" anymore and you'll be left alone to die in ignorant bliss in ******* heaven!
> 
> I am kidding, of course, but this is precisely why we try our asses off to avoid politiCAL discussion. We can talk about politics, as it affects our hobby, but the minute we think it's time to opine as to WHY such and such political or legislative stance is being taken, WE need to take a deep breath and think 10 posts in advance.


Noted and thanks.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sblumberjack said:


> I had no intention to offend anyone. I thought I was in a thread that I could post my frustration about what is going on with the pipe club I belong to. I made a comment referring to "lefty" and I get called ignorant, a ******* and then the coup de grace of being told flat out to shut the F up. I'm dumbfounded by the personal attacks that have been lobbed at me from people I don't even know.


I apologize, but you need to recognize that you are making personal attacks as well. "STFU" was not meant literally, but as a common internet acronym. However, you are right. I should have said if you can't follow the rules you agreed to when you signed up, perhaps you should stop posting. Keep in mind that I don't want you to stop posting, I just wish you (and others) would follow the rule that helps keep this place civil.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Back ON topic.

We may view it as bad news for the anti's but theyll just spin it.

Global warming has long since been dispelled because of junk science and pandering. Instead of letting it die, its just been rebanded as "change" so it can encompass anything we deem as "unusual".

Take alcohol. Its been shown that healthy consumption of it can be beneficial but its still protested by many as a scourge.

Anything can be abused wheather its tobacco (in any form), food, alcohol, Rx meds, etc. The problem is we as humans have a hard time with moderation and its no surprise when too much of a product that has good intentions can cause serious illness or death. But it does not matter. Because someone was hurt because they abused a product its not deemed as unsafe for everyone by a bunch of do-gooders.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

B.L. Sims said:


> Back ON topic.
> 
> We may view it as bad news for the anti's but theyll just spin it.
> 
> *Global warming has long since been dispelled *because of junk science and pandering. Instead of letting it die, its just been rebanded as "change" so it can encompass anything we deem as "unusual".


Is this meant to be serious?

"The *debate *on the authenticity of global warming and the role played by human activity is largely *nonexistent *among those who *understand *the nuances and scientific basis of *long-term climate* processes," (quote by climate professor from article)

Surveyed scientists agree global warming is real - CNN


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Is this meant to be serious?
> 
> "The *debate *on the authenticity of global warming and the role played by human activity is largely *nonexistent *among those who *understand *the nuances and scientific basis of *long-term climate* processes," (quote by climate professor from article)
> 
> Surveyed scientists agree global warming is real - CNN


It didn't really occur to anybody until the Venus probe. After that, when Venus was found to have a surface temperature that would melt lead, which nobody even suspected, it didn't take long to figure out it was the carbon dioxide atmosphere. Relatively simple calculations of the parts per million of CO2 in the atmosphere necessary to get Earth up to boiling (or higher) came soon afterward. Looking at the increase of CO2 in the atmosphere and plotting the trajectory of that, it's a straightforward prediction. It really doesn't have anything directly to do with Earth, rather, it's plain planetary science. No mystery at all. I find it astonishing that anybody who can read and write would think otherwise -- unless of course they were being paid to do so or expecting to make a buck off a pseudoscience book or something.

It's a lot worse than advertised if you ask me. They keep revising the estimates of impending doom closer all the time, as the next layer of the onion unfolds.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

And here we go again...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

:doh: oh no...


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I like pickles?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Don! :help:

Maybe, I'm thinking possibly that this might be up for closing consideration. (Please?) This thread has taken some mighty turns and let's not walk down the Global Warming path. 

There's too much he said/she said propaganda, but MOM I SWEAR IT'S JUST PART OF THE EARTH'S NATURAL CYCLE OF COOLING AND WARMING. Look little Stevie the news says WE'RE ALL GOING TO BURN. :wackoThat happened in a Chris Farley voice in my head).

Sorry had to go a little crazy to show what garbage a "debate" can be. :israel:OK...why is the white flag emoticon labeled "Israel"?

PS: Don't always trust surveys...they are sometimes horribly skewed by response bias.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

usrower321 said:


> :israel:OK...why is the white flag emoticon labeled "Israel"?


I was thinking the same thing, you all need to get that crap off if not you need to put every single countries flag up there.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

funbags said:


> I was thinking the same thing, you all need to get that crap off if not you need to put every single countries flag up there.


Oh I dont know, I think the flag smilies are cool.









The "white flag" smiley looks like this BTW. :yield:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

The reason that emoticon is labeled Israel is because it's not a white flag, it's the Israeli flag. The star may be a bit difficult to see, but you can clearly see the blue stripes.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkC said:


> The reason that emoticon is labeled Israel is because it's not a white flag, it's the Israeli flag. The star may be a bit difficult to see, but you can clearly see the blue stripes.


twas a joke sir. When I saw "Israel" I looked closer (I'm on a 10 inch netbook) and it was meant to lighten the mood a little.

I didn't mean it as a jab against Israel. I have nothing against that country or any other for that matter.

Puff and I work perfectly together, except when heated political threads like this pop up. I hate politics. It's like a bunch of kids fighting on a playground, as my grandmother likes to say.

I'm a lover not a fighter. :wave:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry; my joke detector may be off a bit...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

funbags said:


> I was thinking the same thing, you all need to get that crap off if not you need to put every single countries flag up there.


Of all the countries to pick outside the US, Israel does seem like an odd choice, given that the site discourages religious and political conversations. Maybe Iceland would be better.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Sorry; my joke detector may be off a bit...


No worries sir!


----------

